
The XOmB Bare Bones distribution is a minimal 64 bit OS written in D - fogus
http://wiki.xomb.org/index.php?title=XOmB_Bare_Bones
======
joelhaasnoot
When I grow up, I want to have as much free time as to be able to do these
kind of projects...

~~~
newobj
Wait, your free time is supposed to increase as you get older? I must be doing
something _really_ wrong.

------
judofyr
Written by the same guys behind rstat.us (yeah, they are pretty awesome)!

------
gunmetal
Good job guys! Pitt alumni rules.

